# Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2016)

*Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt​*Mal unabhängig davon, dass die Überschrift reisserisch ist, dass in Pflanzen, die sich nicht wehren und schön stehen bleiben, meist noch mehr Chemie drin ist als je in Fleisch oder Fisch, und dass in den letzten Jahren (je nach Land) deutliche Verbesserungen in Aquakulturen durchgesetzt wurden, dürfte das wieder Wasser auf die Mühlen all jener sein, die grundsätzlich gegen jede Zucht, Tierhaltung etc. sind...

http://www.heute.at/lifestyle/gesun...igsten-Lebensmittel-der-Welt;art23696,1270501

Lachsangeln verbieten wäre dann wohl der nächste, konsequente Schützerschritt.....

Thomas Finkbeiner

Aktualisierung 27.03. :


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier eine etwas differenzierte Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema Aquakultur, gerade gefunden, als die, die zu dem Thread hie geführt hatte:
> https://www.effilee.de/2016/03/26/die-sache-mit-dem-fisch/
> 
> Ein Interview mit Michael Wickert, einem Fischereiwissenschaftler ..
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Lachszucht/Fischzucht verbieten und Lachsangeln fördern wäre der nächste logische Schritt.:m

Wildlachse sind unbedenklich im Gegensatz zu Zuchtfischen. Und wer angelt schon in Zuchtfarmen?
*
Wer Lachs essen will, soll ihn sich gefälligst eigenhändig angeln!*


----------



## BERND2000 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Da hast Du ja bald mehr geschrieben als in dem doofen Art. selbst steht.

 Dann kann ich ja auch Mal.
 Dort finden sich vereinfacht 2 Aussagen, Zuchtlachs sei zu fett und Wildlachs unbedenklich. Das da beim Zuchtlachs Medikamente eingesetzt werden wird noch erwähnt.
 Am lustigsten finde ich die Bemerkung zum hohen Fettgehalt.
 Fett ist ja nicht gesundheitsschädigend, sondern das Verhalten zu fettreich zu essen.
 Wir wählen fettes Essen aus, weil es besonders Energiereich ist.

 Na der Fettanteil lässt sich ja steuern, die Kunden werden wohl billigen, fetten und eingefärbten Fisch bevorzugen, der auch Medikamentrückstände enthält.
 So wie bei jedem Tier aus der Massentierhaltung.

 Aber Wildfische vorab für unbedenklich zu erklären in nur dumm. 
 Oft sind fette räuberische Wildfische hochgradig belastet.
 Am Ende der Nahrungsketten sammelt sich halt das an, was ins Wasser gelangt.
 Da man nie wissen kann wo der Fisch war oder was er fraß, kann man auch nie wissen wie hoch ein Einzeltier belastet ist.
 Bei Fischen aus kontrollierter Massentierhaltung ist das anders.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Aber Wildfische vorab für unbedenklich zu erklären in nur dumm.
> Oft sind fette räuberische Wildfische hochgradig belastet.
> Am Ende der Nahrungsketten sammelt sich halt das an, was ins Wasser gelangt.
> Da man nie wissen kann wo der Fisch war oder was er fraß, kann man auch nie wissen wie hoch ein Einzeltier belastet ist.
> Bei Fischen aus kontrollierter Massentierhaltung ist das anders.


Deswegen meinte ich ja, Angeln verbieten....


----------



## Nidderauer (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Am lustigsten finde ich die Bemerkung zum hohen Fettgehalt.
> Fett ist ja nicht gesundheitsschädigend, sondern das Verhalten zu fettreich zu essen.
> Wir wählen fettes Essen aus, weil es besonders Energiereich ist.


 
 Wenn man bedenkt, dass Krebszellen ein Vielfaches an Andockstellen für Insulin gegenüber herkömmlichen Zellen besitzen und nur deshalb so rasend schnell wachsen können, dann dürfte jeder fette Zuchtlachs noch deutlich gesünder sein, als die Cola zum McDoof Menü und andere Speisen, die reich an Kohlehydraten sind.

 Man muss halt ein bisserl drauf achten, woher der Fisch stammt und mit was er gefüttert wurde, um eine hohe Schwermetallbelastung bzw. Belastung aus Ackergiften zu vermeiden, z.B. durch Gensoja, die sich ja vor allem auch im Fett anreichern. Ein Wildlachs dürfte diesbezüglich deutlich geringer belastet sein.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Laichzeit (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Irgendwelche Zuchtfische in Deutschland zu verbieten oder wegen Giftigkeit an den Pranger zu stellen, ist hochgradige Doppelmoral, solange gewisse Verbände den Verzehr eines 2m PCB und sonstwas belasteten Wallers empfehlen.

Das Fett im Fisch ist übrigens nur der Träger und das Lösemittel der oft fettlöslichen Giftstoffe.
Bei Meeresmastfischen geht es oft um Methylquecksilber und Medikamente im Futter aber wovon der Artikel eigentlich spricht, wird ja leider nicht genannt.


----------



## 63°Nord (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Ich bin ja anglerisch gesehen ziemlich weit rumgekommen.
Eine Makrelenzuchtfarm bzw. gar eine Heringsfarm wo diese Fische gezüchtet werden, ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.|kopfkrat
Daher ist mir der Wahrheitsgehalt des Artikels zumindest zweifelhaft.#c


----------



## BERND2000 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen meinte ich ja, Angeln verbieten....


 
 Jupp, zu so etwas könnte es die deutsche Betrachtung das man nur angelt, um Fische zu fangen um sie auch zu essen führen.

 Ergo, muss man als leidenschaftlicher Angler nun dafür sein das Fische besser nicht auf Gifte untersucht werden.
 So etwas könnte ja zu Angelverboten führen.

 Wetten das aus diesem Grund einiges nicht bekannt wird?
 Ich denke da nur an die eher vorsichtig ausgedrückten amtlichen Verzehrhinweise bei Flussfischen.
 Aber auch anderen Aussagen....

 Eine Schräge Betrachtung, setzt sich dann immer weiter fort.
 Wer ehrlich ist, der braucht die Wahrheit nicht fürchten.
 Der kann dann auch Wahrheiten bekanntmachen, ohne sich gleich selbst ins Bein zu schießen.

 Wenn Angeln vorrangig als eine Freizeitbeschäftigung betrachtet würde, die möglichst naturverträglich sein soll...
 kann man auch belastete Fische noch gezielt beangeln um sie dann besser nicht zu entnehmen. 
 Ganz schräg wäre es sie zu fangen um sie dann als Sondermüll zu entsorgen.
 Aber dann diese Fische mit Zuchtfischen, neu zu besetzen, weil sie ja weniger wurden.....

 Bei uns ist nichts mehr unvorstellbar.


----------



## Roach05 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Zum Thema Fett kann ich nur eins sagen: 

Nature doesn't make bad fats, factories do

Die Kombination aus Zucker und Fett die in fast allen ungesunden kaloriendichten Lebensmitteln vorhanden ist, ist das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## savelinus (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Hallo Thomas,
ich denke, dass sich diese Warnung auf Farmlachs bezieht. Gegen das Fischen auf Lachs in Flüssen und Seen (incl. Ostsee) ist nichts einzuwenden.
Aus meiner Sicht kann die Fischerei mit Rute und Rolle die noch vorhandenen Bestände an Wildlachs nicht gefährden, auch im Hinblick auf die inzwischen weit verbreitete Praxis, Lachse zu releasen. (Ich bin kein Befürworter von vorgeschriebenem "catch and release"!!!) Vernünftige Beschränkungen des Fischereidruckes, Methoden.- und Fangbeschränkungen wären sinnvoller. Ich gehöre zu den Glücklichen, die in Norwegen, Schottland, Schweden und Irland Lachse gefangen haben. Dabei habe ich ausschließlich mit Fliege, meistens an öffentlich zugänglichen Gewässern gefischt. Daher weis ich aber auch, wie viel Glück man haben muss, um gerade im Urlaub "at the right place, at the right time" zu sein. Also bitte keine Geister wecken, Idioten um nicht zu sagen, Mitglieder krimineller Vereinigungen (z.B. Peta), gibt es genug!! 
Grüße aus München
Savelinus
p.s. Es gibt eine Warnung des norwegischen Gesunheitsministeriums (natürlich nur für Norwegen) vor dem Verzehr von Farmlachs!! Ich könnte sie Dir mit Quellenangabe der Übersetzung zukommen lassen.


----------



## Eisbär14 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Du könntst ja die Übersetzung auch hier einstellen.Ich würde das auch gern mal lesen.


----------



## Angel-Klaus (26. März 2016)

Unseriöser Artikel.

Gegen-Artikel: Zucht-Lachs ist besser als Wild-Lachs

Halte ich auch nicht viel von.

Was aber stimmt: die Zuchtlachse werden meist mit Pellets gefüttert, die vom anderen Ende des Globus stammen und hauptsächlich mit dem Antioxidanz Ethoxyquin, aber auch mit Dioxinen belastet sein können.

Darüber wurde schon vor Jahren im TV berichtet.

Was mich halt als Verbraucher stört, ist dass es für mich keine Möglichkeit gibt, selbst zu entscheiden, welches Risiko ich eingehen möchte. Weder "Wildlachs" noch ein hoher Preis garantiert mir, dass ich gute, unbedenklich Qualität erhalte.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Laichzeit (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Unseriöser Artikel.
> 
> Gegen-Artikel: Zucht-Lachs ist besser als Wild-Lachs
> 
> ...



Der Artikel liefert fast keine Infos.
Ich verstehe nicht, was die gegen Wildlachs haben.
Nematoden sind nun mal drin und solange ich den nicht roh esse, passiert gar nichts.
Die verschiedenen Umweltgifte sind in Farmlachs stärker vertreten und beide Methoden gefährden unter Umständen Wildbestände.
Was wirklich gegen Pazifiklachs spricht, ist die radioaktive Belastung durch das AKW Fukushima.


----------



## BERND2000 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Vielleicht meinte Thomas ja auch diesen Art.
http://aerzte-fuer-tiere.de/index.php/meldungen/427-lachs-–-das-giftigste-lebensmittel-überhaupt

 Einer der aufgeführten Begründungen ist eben auch der Anteil der Ostseefische im Futter.
 Klingelt da etwas? 
 Was wird wohl ein Ostseelachs fressen, nicht alle Stämme wandern ja bis weit in den Atlantik, einige bleiben auch ganz in der Ostsee.

 Mag sein das in den Weiten des Pazifiks die dortigen Wildlachse weniger belastetes Futter aufnehmen.
 Aber schon vor Jahren stellte man in Alaska fest, das Sie die Quelle für Schadstoffbelastungen im Binnenland waren, die man sich zunächst, so abgelegen nicht erklären konnte.
 Wanderfische sind in der Natur eben auch Boten, die ganze Lebensgemeinschaften wie Küstenwälder mit den nötigen Nährstoffen versorgen. Oder eben auch mit dem, was eigentlich im Meer entsorgt sein sollte.


 Viele dieser Mittelchen sind halt nicht weg, wenn sie ins Meer gelangen.
 Man findet sie dann halt am Ende der Nahrungsketten, angereichert wieder.
 In Raubfischen, Robben, Wahlen oder auch den Menschen.

 Wir können Ihnen nicht entgehen, egal wie weit wir entfernt von Industrie leben. Einige Dinge wandern halt im Stoffwechsel der Erde dann umher.
 Selbst fern jeglicher Industrie bedeutet es das man besonders Naturvölkern wie Inuit, dann nahelegt doch wenigstens Ihre Kinder nicht auch noch zu stillen. Oder sich eben anders zu ernähren.


----------



## Lajos1 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> e.
> Was wirklich gegen Pazifiklachs spricht, ist die radioaktive Belastung durch das AKW Fukushima.



Hallo,

das ist vernachlässigbar. Schließlich ist auch fünf Jahre danach noch kein einziger Mensch, dessen Tod auf Verstrahlung zurückzuführen ist (Gott sei dank) feststellbar.
In dieser Hinsicht gibt es keinen Grund, der gegen Pazifiklachs spricht.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## lurchi19 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Naja, man stirbt ja auch nicht direkt davon. Gesund ist das auf keinen Fall.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wanderfische sind in der Natur eben auch Boten, die ganze Lebensgemeinschaften wie Küstenwälder mit den nötigen Nährstoffen versorgen. Oder eben auch mit dem, was eigentlich im Meer entsorgt sein sollte.



Was??!!|bigeyes


----------



## Laichzeit (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Was??!!|bigeyes



Lachse sterben zu Millionen nach dem Ablaichen und werden  in den Flüssen von verschiedenen Tieren gefressen. Ein Teil der Nähr und Giftstoffe wird zurück ins Meer gespült, der Rest verbleibt in der Landschaft.
In Sibirien sieht man sogar mit bloßem Auge, dass um die pazifischen Lachsflüsse deutlich mehr Grün wächst, während es um arktische und mongolische Binnenflüsse ohne Lachse eher kahl ist.
Die Kadaver von hunderttausenden Lachsen und Maifischen würden auch unseren Flüssen gut tun.


----------



## Jose (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> ...Die Kadaver von hunderttausenden Lachsen und Maifischen würden auch unseren Flüssen gut tun.




noch güter tüten die lebend :m


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Die Kadaver von hunderttausenden Lachsen und Maifischen würden auch unseren Flüssen gut tun.



Da entsorg ich die Reste von gefangenen Zuchtforellen. Und all den Jahren war mir garnicht bewusst, das ich der Natur was gutes tu.


----------



## zokker (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



lurchi19 schrieb:


> Naja, man stirbt ja auch nicht direkt davon. Gesund ist das auf keinen Fall.


Dann empfehle ich dir Biowildlachs.:q
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hbblbwa7fdE


----------



## Angel-Klaus (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was die gegen Wildlachs haben.


Hammse doch auch nicht. Sie schreiben nur, dass der getestete Wildlachs schlechter war und auch warum.

Vermutlich würde ein frisch gefangener Wildlachs alles toppen, der sollte jedoch nicht ganz leicht für den Test zu besorgen sein, da hammse ihn halt weggelassen. Ein Schelm, wer schlechtes dabei denkt.

Hier ist ist ein älterer Bericht zum Ethoxiquin: https://youtu.be/rKjN7YaSCOU

Kurz: ein Monsanto-Mittel zum Schutz von Gummi, welches in der EU nicht als Pflanzenschutzmittel zugelassen ist (obwohl es nachweislich gut wirkt), darf als Futtermittel-Konservierungsstoff verwendet werden, obwohl es sich nachweislich im Körper anreichert.

Und so kommt dieser Stoff halt in den Zuchtlachs

Viele Grüße


----------



## Nidderauer (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was die gegen Wildlachs haben.
> Nematoden sind nun mal drin und solange ich den nicht roh esse, passiert gar nichts.



Hallo,

 appetitlich sind Nematoden nicht. Hatte die jüngst mal wieder in tiefgekühlten Zanderfilets aus Russland und das waren Filets von ca. 30-35 cm langen Fischchen.

 Im TK-Kabeljaufilet waren sie auch schon ab und an zu finden. Genauso wie im selbst gefangenen Dorsch aus der Ostsee. Da fallen die befallenen Tiere aber schon dadurch auf, dass sie meist auch krankhafte Veränderungen an der Haut haben. 

 Würde fast behaupten, dass es da Parallelen zwischen einer hohen Belastung an allen möglichen Substanzen und Parasitenanfälligkeit gibt. Von daher nehme ich nur noch das mit, was äußerlich wirklich einwandfrei ausschaut, da wird man nur in den seltensten Fällen unangenehm überrascht, wenn man so ein Filet vom äußerlich gesunden Fisch vor der Küchenlampe umherschwingt #6.

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Deep Down (26. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Wanderfische sind in der Natur eben auch Boten, die ganze Lebensgemeinschaften wie Küstenwälder mit den nötigen Nährstoffen versorgen. Oder eben auch mit dem, was eigentlich im Meer entsorgt sein sollte.



Weil die Bären den gefangen Lachs unmittelbar in der Nähe des Flusses wieder aus*******n und damit schön die angrenzende Landschaft düngen.


So, das Beste wäre, ich klopp jetzt jeden Fisch ab, den ich hier aus den Kieskuhlen ziehe. Besseren Fisch kann man wohl nicht bekommen.

Demnächst werden ja auch alle anderen Fische a la von Hagen plastiniert sein!
Mahlzeit!


----------



## lurchi19 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



zokker schrieb:


> Dann empfehle ich dir Biowildlachs.:q


Mein Kommentar war eher auf Lajos1 bezogen. Hatte wohl vergessen zu zitieren..


----------



## thanatos (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

#6 man habe ich mal wieder Glück -ich mag keinen 
 Lachs.
 Aber was kann ,darf oder soll ich überhaupt noch ;+
 Bringt mir ein Glas Wasser und nach umfangreicher
 teurer Studie -kann ich von dem "Genuß" nur abraten 
 entweder es ist was zu viel oder zu wenig drin -:q -
 auf jeden Fall ist es nicht gesund. 

 Vor einigen Jahren gab´s mal einen Hit
 "nein danke ich rauch´nicht mehr ........
 .....war gar nicht schwer -ich leb´nicht mehr " 
                     |engel:       :c|engel:


----------



## Sneep (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Hallo,

Das sicherste Anzeichen, das Fleisch von Wildlachs und Zuchtlachs zu unterscheiden ist die Breite der Fettadern. Die sind beim Zuchtlachs sehr deutlich, beim Wildlachs fast gar nicht zu sehen.
Der hohe Anteil an Fett ist nicht gerade ein Qualitätsmerkmal und beruht auf einem zu schnellen Wachstum bei der Aufzucht. 
Wer auf Fischöl schwört, bekommt das preisgünstiger in der Flasche. 

  Fett im Fisch hat noch eine andere Wirkung. Bestimmte Umweltgifte wie die Gruppe der PCB werden im Fett eingelagert. Beim Lachs, der in der Nahrungskette weit oben angesiedelt ist, reichern sich die Gifte überproportional an. Eine vereinfachte Rechnung zeigt das. Wenn ein Lachs 10 kg Heringe frisst, um 1 kg an Körpermasse zu bilden, hat er für diesen einen Kilo die Schadstoffe von 10 kg Hering mit aufgenommen. Die Konzentration im Lachs ist damit 10X so hoch wie beim Hering.
  Beim Zuchtlachs ist es  ähnlich,  der wird ja auch mit diesem Hering gefüttert, halt nur in Form von Pellets. Nur kommen hier noch Antibiotika und andere Medikamente hinzu.

Wenn wir Wild und Zuchtlachs vergleichen, wird oft übersehen, dass wir hier 2 unterschiedliche Fischgattungen vor uns haben. Zuchtlachs ist fast ausschließlich der Atlantische Lachs der Gattung Salmo, genauer gesagt _Salmo salar_, der springende Salm. Wildlachs in DE stammt fast ausschließlich von pazifischen Lachsen der Gattung (_Oncorhynchus_) Bekanntestes Mitglied dieser Gattung ist (_Oncorhynchus _mykiss), die Regenbogenforelle.
Wildlachs der Gattung Salmo wäre bedeutend teurer.


  SnEEp


----------



## Laichzeit (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Nidderauer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> appetitlich sind Nematoden nicht. Hatte die jüngst mal wieder in tiefgekühlten Zanderfilets aus Russland und das waren Filets von ca. 30-35 cm langen Fischchen.
> 
> ...



Ich kann mir gut, vorstellen, dass die Parallelen richtig sind, zumal einige der Substanzen sehr schlecht für das Immunsystem sein können.
Früher hab ich mal rohen Saibling als Sushi gegessen, nochmal tun würde ich das nicht. 
Dass das nicht so schlau ist, haben die Japaner sogar künstlerisch fesgehalten.|sagnix
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Daizennosuke_Koan_01.jpg


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Weil die Bären den gefangen Lachs unmittelbar in der Nähe des Flusses wieder aus*******n und damit schön die angrenzende Landschaft düngen.


 Vereinfacht ja.:m
 Aber eben vor allem, weil es nicht nur die Bären sind.
 Das ist ja nur der Direkte Weg.
 Alles was im Fluss lebt nimmt diese Stoffe (Dünger) dann
auch auf, Pflanzen, Insekten oder Fische.
 Von dort geht es dann weiter über Bären , Bieber, Elche, Angler, Vögel oder Insekten ins Umland.
 Um  irgendwann wieder ins Meer gespült zu werden.
 Ohne diesen Stoffwechsel kann es regional eben zum langsamen Auswaschen kommen.
 Fehlt da etwas, kann es Probleme geben, so soll Jodmangel zum Beispiel ein Problem in Deutschland für Menschen gewesen sein.
 Ein Verzehr von Meeresfischen half.

 Was Deine Baggerseefische betrifft.
 Na ja, wenn Du da R.F oder andere Einschließt wurden die sicher mit Fischmehlprodukten gefuttert.
 So wie auch viele weitere Nutztiere.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Hier eine etwas differenzierte Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema Aquakultur, gerade gefunden, als die, die zu dem Thread hie geführt hatte:
https://www.effilee.de/2016/03/26/die-sache-mit-dem-fisch/

Ein Interview mit Michael Wickert, einem Fischereiwissenschaftler ..

Lesenswert!


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier eine etwas differenzierte Auseinandersetzung mit dem Thema Aquakultur, gerade gefunden, als die, die zu dem Thread hie geführt hatte:
> https://www.effilee.de/2016/03/26/die-sache-mit-dem-fisch/
> 
> Ein Interview mit Michael Wickert, einem Fischereiwissenschaftler ..
> ...


Sehr lesenswert.
 Aber wie bei Jedem auch nicht fehlerfrei.
 Der Rote Thunfisch ist nicht der Gelbflossenthunfisch sondern wohl der Blaue oder Große Thunfisch.
 Also die Art die wirklich gefährdet ist, weil Einzelfische viele Tausend, oder gar schon vereinzelt mal eine Million Dollar wert sind.
 Bei solchen Summen setzt die Vernunft aus.

 Bei der Lachslaus werden entkommende Zuchtlachse als Problem beschrieben.
 Wobei es eher die unzähligen Lachsläuse in der Umgebung der Lachsfarmen sind, welche die Umgebung verseuchen.
 Im extrem kommt da dann an so einer Anlage fast kein Smolt überlebend vorbei.

 So habe ich das wenigstens mal verstanden.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Artikel liefert fast keine Infos.



Das sehe ich nicht so.
Man muß ihn nur lesen können, dann findet man die alles entscheidende Info recht schnell:
:mDer Autor schreibt, daß auch Makrelen und Heringe gezüchtet werden.

|kopfkrat

Diese Info finde ich vollkommen ausreichend, ums seine Fachkompetenz zu beurteilen:
Es fehlt selbst an minimalsten journalistischem Grundhandwerk, nämlich der Hintergrundrecherche.
Nicht mal für ne Minute Wiki hat es gereicht...

:mMehr muss ich nicht wissen, um den Artikel beurteilen zu können.
Er ist für die Tonne!


Übrigens empfehle ich diese Methode grundsätzlich anzuwenden, wenn man von einem Thema eine gewisse Grundahnung hat.
Die statistische Glaubwürdigkeitswahrscheinlichkeit kann man ja dann mal, spaßeshalber, auf die gesamte Medienlandschaft projezieren.

Das Ergebnis könnte allerdings auf so manchen verstörend wirken... 

Tante Edit meint, ich sollte dazuzuschreiben, daß ich mich auf den Ausgangsartikel bezogen habe.
Den zweiten habe ich noch nicht genauer gelesen.


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so.
> Man muß ihn nur lesen können, dann findet man die alles entscheidende Info recht schnell:
> :mDer Autor schreibt, daß auch Makrelen und Heringe gezüchtet werden.
> 
> ...



 #6 Wirkt schon....

 Das eignet sich auch prima um Anglerlatein zu erkennen.
 Für Angler gaaanz wichtig, ....aber auch Ausbildung für Anderes.


----------



## Laichzeit (27. März 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*

Das mit den Heringen und Makrelen ist mir ehrlich nicht aufgefallen.
Ich hatte eher den Eindruck, dass hinter dem Artikel ein bisschen $$$ von Lachszuchten steckt, wenn man die Überschriften anschaut.
Focus und Spon ist öfters grob recherchiert und solchen Clickbait ließt man besser nur vertikal.


----------



## UMueller (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Hier ist ist ein älterer Bericht zum Ethoxiquin: https://youtu.be/rKjN7YaSCOU
> 
> Kurz: ein Monsanto-Mittel zum Schutz von Gummi, welches in der EU nicht als Pflanzenschutzmittel zugelassen ist (obwohl es nachweislich gut wirkt), darf als Futtermittel-Konservierungsstoff verwendet werden, obwohl es sich nachweislich im Körper anreichert.
> 
> ...



Und nicht nur in den. Auch Refos und andere Zuchtfische bekommen diese Fischmehlpellets. Ganz lecker sind dann auch 
Forellen aus Put and Take Gewässern die ja zuvor auch genau  damit gemästet werden.|gr: Industriell hergestellte Boilies enthalten wohl auch Ethoxyquin. Gibt doch bestimmt unbedenklichere Mittel damit Fett nicht ranzig wird.#d Na denn.

Wohl bekomms


----------



## Nidderauer (18. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Lachs ist eines der giftigsten Lebensmittel der Welt*



Angel-Klaus schrieb:


> Hier ist ist ein älterer Bericht zum Ethoxiquin:
> Kurz: ein Monsanto-Mittel zum Schutz von Gummi, welches in der EU nicht als Pflanzenschutzmittel zugelassen ist (obwohl es nachweislich gut wirkt), darf als Futtermittel-Konservierungsstoff verwendet werden, obwohl es sich nachweislich im Körper anreichert.
> 
> Und so kommt dieser Stoff halt in den Zuchtlachs



 Hier mal was neues zum Ethoxiquin.

http://wize.life/themen/kategorie/g...t-verseucht-substanz-greift-dna-und-organe-an

 Guten Abbo allerseits #6

 Grüße Sven


----------

